# New innovative building materials?



## gnatik (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi All,

Can anyone point in the direction of new and innovative building materials? Anything from insulation to construction materials.

Much appreciated!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

That's such a broad question. Are you talking foundation, walls, floors, roofs, electric, plumbing, finishes, flooring, cabinets, ...?

If you subscribe to all the trade journals you will see a constant series of new and innovative products. Some succeed, many fail within a few years.

I think the most innovative construction process for homes can be found at: http://www.geocities.com/flyingconcrete/

Nothing new in structure but the technique and artistic talent is incredible.


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2007)

*Roads*

if you are talking about new techniques in road construction,i read somewhere that there was a technique in which people started to use plastic in huge amount in pavement design..It made the roads much more smoother and also prevented damage due to seepage of water.The only prob was lesser friction


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

There isn't a month that goes by that new article is out on something new in the field. Spend enough time on the internet in your favorite construction field, like new homes, concrete, modular building systems, etc, and you will get on the list for trade pubs, and have all you can read every month about new stuff. But remember, new and better will not make the sale....tradition dies a hard death in the trades.


----------



## Standstrong (Apr 18, 2006)

*SIP's*

Structurally Insulated Panels

We have spent the last 3 days setting these panels on a home we are building. They say it is faster, I can't see how. The house is pretty cut up with 8 dormers on a 12 pitch with a 22.5 mid house angle.

I would like it to be more efficient. With cutting, burning edges. Using a crane to move the big 27 foot by 8 foot panels. It is a little hard to make time under my stick frame time. Especially since I have a bay to cut out of the panels and I can't cut any of the window RO's since the decision is not final on the widows. Plus tyvek will have to come afterwards which is not as quick. 

My thoughts are mixed, we needed more panel than the manufacturer supplied, the precuts were about 6 in short. They tell us to add expanding foam, Well OK. Does that make a homeowner feel good about the building?

SIP's anyone else?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I love ICF's myself, but my new home will be steel framed......I don't follow tradition, I like being outside the box.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Aman said:


> if you are talking about new techniques in road construction,i read somewhere that there was a technique in which people started to use plastic in huge amount in pavement design..It made the roads much more smoother and also prevented damage due to seepage of water.The only prob was lesser friction




Your not talking about superplasticizers are you. That just helps the workability of a dry mix of mud with out affecting strength. Then there is the ammonia mix. I can't remember the proper nomenclature is supposed to tighten up the pores in concrete tighter than a nats a$$.


----------

